# Camera Giveaway Contest



## AlexisM (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

I hope that this isn't against the TOU or anything (if it is, please let me know!) but I wanted to share this new photography forum with all of you. It is called  Photoburbia.com and they are having some photo contest with digital SLR's for the prizes. One is a Pentax K100 D and the other is a Canon Xsi. 

The owner/creator of the forum is the sister company to the company that my dh works for. They make instructional DVD's for how to use your DSLR, and they buy lots of new DSLR's, use them once to film the project, and then have to try to sell them. Anyway, the cameras are real, legit, and in brand new condition. (They've each only been used for about 3 hours total.) 

Anyhow, if you'd like to go and sign up, here is the link again:
Photoburbia.com


----------

